# DOES UBER call you??? Or is it a scam??



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

Yesterday I received a RANDOM call - - said she was from Uber and my thoughts were...

WHY IS UBER calling me??
BUT really I thought THIS HAS TO BE A SCAM!

However she introduced herself and reminded me that my licence was going to expire and had the correct date. I was still thinking "Are they calling to de-activate me??. Whats going on? Are they checking on me as I had so many "TAKE A QUICK SELFIEs THAT I WAS HURTING" Hard to take a selfie @ 11:30 at night by the Surf Club Street Light!

I asked why they were calling as I had already received several reminders. She hesitated didn't really understand or want to answer my questions.., Implied that it was a normal follow up reminder procedure. I said why because Uber have already sent me reminders, I was aware and I had my processes in order with plenty of time.

Shortly after completing call and I received an email another reminder for same thing.

SO my thoughts - the ONLY thing I can come up with: They MUST BE wanting a recording of my voice - for "security reasons" -to get a clear copy

DOES ANYONE receive un-solicited calls from UBER? Is this the new normal?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

ConverseAnt said:


> Yesterday I received a RANDOM call - - said she was from Uber and my thoughts were...
> 
> WHY IS UBER calling me??
> BUT really I thought THIS HAS TO BE A SCAM!
> ...


 maybe Uber wanted to hear your lovely voice lol. How long have you been driving for Uber


----------



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

DA08 said:


> maybe Uber wanted to hear your lovely voice lol. How long have you been driving for Uber


@DA08 I have the grumpiest voice. More than a couple of years


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ConverseAnt said:


> Yesterday I received a RANDOM call - - said she was from Uber and my thoughts were...
> 
> WHY IS UBER calling me??
> BUT really I thought THIS HAS TO BE A SCAM!
> ...


Yes, they have phoned me a few times. I told them that unfortunately I do not offer phone support at the current time but if they'd like to send in an email they can expect a response in 1 to 2 business days.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

ConverseAnt said:


> @DA08 I have the grumpiest voice. More than a couple of years


And in 2 yrs you never had a call from Uber? 
Mot that they call often but i did have about 3 calls in 2+ yrs of driving


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ConverseAnt said:


> Yesterday I received a RANDOM call - - said she was from Uber and my thoughts were...


I love these RANDY RANDOM calls. It always surprises me that drivers get suckered in on these calls when the intro is so obvious. "Hi Sugar, what are you wearing?"

I mean it is a dead give away that Über chick is just looking for a free ride home from the Greenlight Hub.

,


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The only time I received a call from Uber was when they called about an updated address, while I was driving to the Eats customer. Had that a few times, and each call was legit.


----------

